# February Bass



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Thems are pigs


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Should have released them and maybe you could have caught again this year and they would have been a lot bigger.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

They went back in


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Sorry for the assumption. It looks like your fishing off your front porch. I couldn't think of anything better than having a pond that close to my front door.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

The pond is 20ft off the driveway and 10ft off the road


----------

